# Persona 5 is coming to PS3 and PS4 in 2015



## Chaotix (Sep 1, 2014)

This was shown during the Sony Japan Computer Entertainment -Pre Tokyo games Show Announcement


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2014)

Glad to see I wasn't the only one who caught this. Talked about it some with a few others in the IRC. HYPED


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally there's people in the trailer this time god bless. Atlus you're such a tease

We finally have our very first protagonist that wears glasses (P4 doesn't count lmao) and he's rocking that look. Really excited for this game!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Finally there's people in the trailer this time god bless. Atlus you're such a tease
> 
> We finally have our very first protagonist that wears glasses (P4 doesn't count lmao) and he's rocking that look. Really excited for this game!



Can't wait to know more about the game in the future. Really excited for it coming over. Wonder what this means for NA though, are we still getting it sometime 2015 or 2016?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 1, 2014)

I kinda hope its another gameplay overhaul like how P2->P3 was

not that P4 is bad, because it really isn't. but I'd just like for Atlus to take a shot at something fresh again

- - - Post Merge - - -

also its totally guessable, but for anyone unable to read moonrunes and unaware/curious

jobs in order for the names given
director
character designer
composer


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 1, 2014)

Tom said:


> Can't wait to know more about the game in the future. Really excited for it coming over. Wonder what this means for NA though, are we still getting it sometime 2015 or 2016?


Atlus confirmed that NA release is somewhere in 2015. If it's anywhere near/in 2016 I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Atlus confirmed that NA release is somewhere in 2015. If it's anywhere near/in 2016 I'm gonna cry.



Previously though when it was still Winter 2014 for PS3 in Japan. I don't think Atlus US has announced whether or not it's still on course for 2015 yet.


----------



## BATOCTO (Sep 1, 2014)

the hero looks great so far but not digging the logo. reminds me race cars/nascar.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> the hero looks great so far but not digging the logo. reminds me race cars/nascar.



Yeah I felt that too with the logo, might have something to do with the overall theme?


----------



## radical6 (Sep 4, 2014)

ive never touched persona even tho my bff bugs me about it 24/7 but the protag for this game is hot


----------



## AskaRay (Sep 4, 2014)

i'm so ready for this gaaaaame...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 7, 2014)

Atlus take all of my ****ing Damn money.


----------



## n64king (Sep 8, 2014)

Omg thank goodness. But also thank goodness I've still got a tiny bit of time left to prepare myself.


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

I have heard many good things about the Persona series and I just have to ask what's so special about it? I am thinking about buying it but I am still undecided.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 13, 2014)

Soni said:


> I have heard many good things about the Persona series and I just have to ask what's so special about it? I am thinking about buying it but I am still undecided.



Depends on what you're looking for. Overall I really think they're great games, dungeon crawling JRPG along with life sim. Persona 3 tells a dark story and is rather unforgiving compared to Persona 4, which focuses on character development and is incredibly easier. You'll probably find yourself wrapped up in the characters and how they progress over the course of the story more than the actual plot. If you've got a PS3 or a Vita, I recommend picking up Persona 3: FES (Portable for Vita) and Persona 4 (Persona 4 Golden for Vita) on sale if you're looking to try it. The first few hours will be more or less tutorial before they finally cut you loose.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 15, 2014)

another reason not to buy a ps4 though it feels like?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 15, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> another reason not to buy a ps4 though it feels like?



Why is it not a reason?


----------



## Chaotix (Jun 24, 2015)

UPDATE!! New Trailer.


----------



## Airwriter (Jun 28, 2015)

Getting Ready for this! can't wait.


----------



## dragonair (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm honestly so happy this is coming out for the PS3 too ; v ;
Cannot waiiiitttttttt!!!!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

a moment of silence for the persona fans without a ps3/ps4


----------



## infinikitten (Jul 5, 2015)

I was trying to reserve this a few months back, but nobody had it in their systems (Gamestop, other big chain stores, Amazon, etc) despite so many games with TBA release dates still being reserve-able. Ended up plunking down the money for Disgaea 5 instead, but I'm still super excited for this. Not sure whether I wanna grab it for the PS3 or the PS4 yet though, not sure what the differences would be between them (though I imagine it'll look marginally nicer on the 4). If it's just a cosmetic issue, eh.


----------

